# My betta saw death



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

So, i didn't 100% know all the betta caring things as i do now. but in September; Zuko(my male red veiltail) jumped. I was so upset. So, i was changing his water and i didn't have all the supplies i do now, and he was in an oval shaped container and i filled it up a little too high... then i transfered him from his tank to this container so i could do a water change.. i had to transfer him to a smaller container so i coulld put that tiny amount of tank water in and when i was trying to get him into the cup he jumped to oppisite way and landed on the towel on my dresser that i layed out!!!   i was screaming for my sister cause i thought he was gunna die and i was trying to grab him and he was slippery. he was staring at me and breathing hard. :-( i grabbed him by his tail and plopped him into the cup and started crying... then my sis FINALLY arrived and everything already happened. he was still alive, but had a torn and ripped tail. Memories             i wonder if he remembers or has dreams about that day...:-(


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope he does well. Thats why Bettas always need a lid. Carters never jumped even though there have been many chances. I choose to not take him out during water changes.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

it's so hard though cause i don't have a gravel vaccum so i usually get him out so i scrub the gravel. -.- urgh. i just did a 100% change the other day and he was breathing SO hard. how do you change his water with him in it?!?! plz tell :3


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It's okay hun. Don't worry so much about it okay? Have you thought about maybe doing small daily water changes to keep from having to take him out?

Here is a great trick my friend taught me for gravel cleaning. Small tanks with gravel can be vaccumed very easily using a turkey baster! You can buy a new one (don't want it to be used) for only $1. I still use mine to spot clean small messes in my big tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

i have my 3 new neon tetras in a different and small container cause i'm treating them for worms and to remove their waste everyday i use that medicine dispenser the pharmacies used to give for kid's antibiotics LOL

hmmmm and should i like stir up the water near the gravel to get the waste up and then use the thing?

and thanks :3 his tail never fully healed cause ever since that incident he tail bites


----------

